# what plant is in the top left corner



## charlie11 (Feb 21, 2010)

what plant is in the top left corner?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=192125

GAhhh.. never mind they are fake =/ /cry


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

It is really hard to see and forgive me for asking but is that a live plant it kind of looks like it is plastic to me.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi charlie11,

I have seen plastic ones like that in some cichlid tanks here in the area, it may be a live plant but I don't know what type.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it's plastic stargrass.


----------

